# Need help



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

We made a short camping trip this weekend. Got up Saturday morning to cook breakfast. Tried heating up the oven in our trailer but, no luck. I know the gas was on. The heater works, the stove top works, the hot water was working. What gives? I turned the know on the stove but, I didn't smell any gas. So I gave up. 

Any ideas? I'm sure it was just a simple oversight on my part.

Oh, before you ask, I'm at work and I don't know the name of the stove maker off the top of my head. I'm sure it's like every other stove in a 35' travel trailer.

Thanks.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Some ovens do not have electronic ignition and matches or lighters are used. 

If you have electronic ignition and it's not working, Turn knob to the pilot position and push in and hold knob.

Immediately light pilot with a match or long lighter. Hold knob in at least 7 to 10 seconds for this allows gas to flow to pilot and to heat thermocouple. 

Release knob, pilot should stay on. 

If the oven has not been operated for a long period of time, a longer waiting period for ignition of the pilot may be due to air in the pilot and gas lines.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

djwag94. I think you may have solved them problem. I guess I was too much in a hurry and did not give it time to get the air out of the lines. Thanks.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes what djwag said.


----------

